# Squirrel!



## derbar (Oct 29, 2017)

So its time for my crazy post of the week. i havent said much lately. but i was wondering. i know i can look this up online somewhere but i like to ask the forum. can you eat squirrels in your town? i mean the reason i ask is cause idk if there not as natural or safe to eat. but i want to get my daughter into the mindset that its ok to hunt and eat just about anything. i told her i we were going to have rabbit soon and she screamed and said eww i was like wrong answer. but trying to explain that to a three year old is tough. so i was thinkin id get her a little pellet gun go out and kill us a squirrel and eat it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

derbar said:


> So its time for my crazy post of the week. i havent said much lately. but i was wondering. i know i can look this up online somewhere but i like to ask the forum. can you eat squirrels in your town? i mean the reason i ask is cause idk if there not as natural or safe to eat. but i want to get my daughter into the mindset that its ok to hunt and eat just about anything. i told her i we were going to have rabbit soon and she screamed and said eww i was like wrong answer. but trying to explain that to a three year old is tough. so i was thinkin id get her a little pellet gun go out and kill us a squirrel and eat it.


The squirrels in my neighborhood are fat from eating oak acorns. Not only would I eat them, I plan on eating them.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Deep fried batter dipped squirrel with milk gravy is some good eatin.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have an abundance of squirrels and acorns on my property. The trick will be to leave enough to reproduce. My strategy will be to pluck the surrounding woods I do not own first to make mine last.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes they taste good.

But most places are a game animal with an open season and hunters license required.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Yes they taste good.
> 
> But most places are a game animal with an open season and hunters license required.


You need a license to hunt squirrel???


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Some squirrels should not be eaten, such as:

Squirrels that wear there pants below their ass.
Squirrels that have a snowflake mindset.
Squirrels that do not own a gun.
Squirrels that want to be socialists.
Mooslime squirrels.

From the Urban Dictionary 

Squirrels: An interjectory word used to notify a friend that their attention and conversation are bouncing around like a labrador with ADHD at a squirrel festival. 
So Jennifer asked me to go with her to ohmigawd did I tell you about this place with the fountain? So I texted her back and anyway you've got to see my new iPhone it's so amazing I've got to show you the YouTube about the guy drawing on one. Ooooh, let's stop for ice cream and oh wow do you see that blond guy? ohmig...

Squirrel
A promiscuous man-whore, who constantly seeks sexual pleasure which he calls a "nut".
I was beginning to think you were unlike the other cheating men of my past until you hit on my sister. You're nothing but a Squirrel, just like all the others !

The "Squirrel" is where you swing your junk forward, and then catching it between your legs on the backswing. thus giving the effect of a squirrel from behind


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> You need a license to hunt squirrel???


My friend, my fellow Texan, allow me to shine some light into your world. ;-)
https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/hunting/nongame-and-other-species#section-0


> No closed season. These animals may be hunted at any time by any lawful means or methods on private property. Public hunting lands may have restrictions. A hunting license is required.


Yes, squirrel is considered a "non-game" animal, but that does not mean it is unrestricted. You may still only take them by legal means, and must possess a valid hunting license to do so.

To the OP's question, yes I would eat them. They are scarce around my suburban sprawl, but out at my folks place they are plentiful and fat.
Just be sure you know what organs to check to see if they have any disease. Everything should be red/pink and even toned. Any splotches or white spots on the organs, and you'd best leave them for the coyotes... and then kill the coyote and eat it, lol.

There's some debate about whether you could still cook the meat of an "iffy" animal, since you should technically kill off any disease if you reach the proper temp, but do so at your own risk.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> My friend, my fellow Texan, allow me to shine some light into your world. ;-)
> https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/hunting/nongame-and-other-species#section-0
> 
> Yes, squirrel is considered a "non-game" animal, but that does not mean it is unrestricted. You may still only take them by legal means, and must possess a valid hunting license to do so.


Next you'll be tellin me ya need a license to hunt hog and coyote.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I love "Bushy Tailed Tree Rat". I have eaten them since I was a kid.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Small Game

Small Game	Season Dates	Notes

Cottontail Rabbit Snowshoe Hare	Last Saturday in September - Second Sunday in March	WMUs D & E remain open until March 31

Gray Squirrel	September 1 - December 31	

Crow	January 15-April 11 and August 19-December 19, 2017	Crow may only be hunted Friday-Monday

GRAY SQUIRREL

Squirrels are Vermont's most over-looked game animal. "Bushytails" can be found wherever mature stands of oak, hickory, and beech trees provide them with abundant nuts, especially in the Southwestern Foothills, Champlain Valley, and along the Connecticut River in the Eastern Foothills. Although lightly hunted in Vermont, squirrels are a real challenge when stalked with a .22 rifle, and their delicate meat compares favorably with rabbit. 

Small Game - Vermont Fish and Wildlife


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In this neck of the woods, gray squirrels are fair game when in season, but shooting a fox squirrel will earn you an ass-whipping if you get caught.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Most folks who grew up hunting in my region of the US, have eaten a squirrel at one time or another. They are plentiful in east Texas where trees are the norm, I can look in my backyard and almost find a squirrel running the trees at will.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Now I am hungry!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

How to Field Dress a Squirrel | The Art of Manliness


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bringing a child around to eating game they see a cute on Tv takes time go slow do not force it.


----------



## derbar (Oct 29, 2017)

thanks for the feedback everyone. i had the hunting talk with my three year old today haha. i told asked her if she wanted to eat squirrel she goes eww! no i said you like cheese burgers? she goes yup i said well thats cow. i asked her if she likes chicken nuggets and eggs she goes yea! i said well thats chicken. i asked her about bacon and told her about pigs. right after that talk she goes LETS GO GET SOME SQUIRREL!!! i was like THATS MY GIRL! lol


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> In this neck of the woods, gray squirrels are fair game when in season, but shooting *a fox squirrel will earn you an ass-whipping if you get caught*.


Whys that? Fox squirrels are like mosquitoes here. We shoot the hell out of them .... good eatin too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Whys that? Fox squirrels are like mosquitoes here. We shoot the hell out of them .... good eatin too.


Ship us a few. I don't know why, but we are lacking in them!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Ship us a few. I don't know why, but we are lacking in them!


 Wow didn't see that coming. I figured they were common everywhere. We have more fox than grays seems like now. The black squirrels are getting plentiful as well all legal here during the open season.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

modfan said:


> Deep fried batter dipped squirrel with milk gravy is some good eatin.


Fired first for a nice sear then the rest of the day in the slow cooker makes for some tender vittles.

If you don't have time for that- 5 or 6 tree rats in the pressure canner make a quick fall off the bone meal.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

derbar said:


> thanks for the feedback everyone. i had the hunting talk with my three year old today haha. i told asked her if she wanted to eat squirrel she goes eww! no i said you like cheese burgers? she goes yup i said well thats cow. i asked her if she likes chicken nuggets and eggs she goes yea! i said well thats chicken. i asked her about bacon and told her about pigs. right after that talk she goes LETS GO GET SOME SQUIRREL!!! i was like THATS MY GIRL! lol


I don't know how the bacon argument doesn't seal the deal for any human being.
To steal from Ben Franklin, I am of the opinion that *bacon* is proof that God loves us, and wants us to be happy.


----------

